# Error when rebooting



## rbizzell33 (Mar 8, 2010)

I edit the rc.conf file modifying the IP Address and now when I boot it stops and says enter full pathname of shell or return for /bin/sh. I can get into single user mode. I do know what I did for this to happen. What do I do I next.


----------



## paean (Mar 8, 2010)

Single user mode is your friend. Boot into it.

`# mount -a`

Now that you've got your partitions back in business, undo whatever you did in rc.conf and reboot.


----------



## Beastie (Mar 8, 2010)

rbizzell33 said:
			
		

> I edit the rc.conf file modifying the IP Address


It should be something like

```
ifconfig_DEV0="inet IP.ADD.RE.SS netmask 255.255.255.0 media MEDIA"
```
Replace DEV, IPADDRESS, and MEDIA with the appropriate information.



			
				rbizzell33 said:
			
		

> and now when I boot it stops and says enter full pathname of shell or return for /bin/sh. I can get into single user mode. I do know what I did for this to happen. What do I do I next.


Do as it says, then

```
fsck -y
mount -u /
mount -a -t ufs
```
Then fix the error.


----------

